# Hair Swirl Theory With 2nd baby



## svaughn8814

I have heard that you can look at the crown of your previous child's hair, and if it swirls clockwise the next baby will be a girl and if it swirls counterclockwise the next baby will be a boy. Was this accurate with your babies? I go in 2 weeks to find out the gender and if this theory is correct, then I have a boy in my future!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've never heard of this one before. Sounds interesting!


----------

